
Ask HN: Searching for diabetics to interview - elyfornoville
https://www.reddit.com/r/diabetes/comments/dlewan/interviews_with_diabetics
======
jdauriemma
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think "Ask HN" posts are expected to be text,
not external links.

~~~
elyfornoville
My bad. I will change that.

